
Not just bad health IT, but spectacularly bad health IT - winstonsmith
https://hcrenewal.blogspot.com/2018/01/not-just-bad-health-it-but.html
======
nanis
It might have been better to link to the original post: [https://peds-
mommydoc.blogspot.com/2018/01/is-marital-status...](https://peds-
mommydoc.blogspot.com/2018/01/is-marital-status-of-5-year-old-child.html)

    
    
        The final summary and diagnosis section was the most
        entertaining part, which read: “primary diagnosis:
        none.”  Seriously, are you kidding me? No diagnosis?
        This is the future; technology will seal the fate of
        our profession as one entirely devoid of the need for
        any cognitive skills. This earth-shattering conclusion
        after sixteen (16!) pages of documentation was utterly
        astonishing. Despite the considerable time and effort
        invested asking a febrile five-year-old whether he was
        married or having consensual sexual intercourse in his
        spare time, little to nothing was provided in regard to
        healthcare.

~~~
winstonsmith
Oops. I have linked the original here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16239176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16239176)
. Apparently I can't delete this post.

